# Please Please Please Please Read This



## fuxxors500

None of you. Not a single one has to ever feel like this again if you understand exactly what is going on, and I am going to tell you right now.

I, as of now, owe my undying allegiance to one Charles Linden: the genius who discovered the answer to anxiety. I'll tell you right now that everything I am saying, everything Charles Linden discovered is not some bullshit self-help metaphysical whatever. It's scientific facts, and physical, statistical information.

First of all, it is very important to understand that Depersonalization and Derealization are symptoms of anxiety and nothing more. I repeat: nothing more. All heresy against this is bullshit. They are just symptoms of anxiety. They are not their own disorder. "Depersonalization Disorder" does not exist. Depersonalization/Derealization cannot exist without anxiety.

OK, now Mr. Linden. What Charles Linden has discovered is that the cause of all anxiety, all these symptoms, this depersonalization/derealization etc... is the work of a little organ in the brain called the Amygdala. The Amygdala is a primitive emotional thermometer that sends our body into the "fight or flight" mode. You can obviously imagine why this is useful. Caveman see bear. AH! Caveman dont want die! Caveman's brain floods him with adrenaline to get the fuck outta there. Thank you evolution. The amygdala sends all the anxiety sensations from our brain that we interpret as dangerous/crazy/etc...

Now, what happens sometimes is that the amygdala gets stuck in the "on" position. It can't go back to normal. Why does this happen? WE do it. We consciously interpret the symptoms of anxiety (including depersonalization) as horrible, dangerous, etc... thus causing the amygdala to perpetuate them. And it becomes a visual cycle.

It gets stuck because In addition to being the emotional thermometer of the brain, the amygdala also records emotional memory. That's how people develop fears of flying or whatever. The amygdala "remembers" that the person is supposed to be scared, it releases adrenaline, the person freaks out, the cycle continues.

What this results in is a blueprint of fear being imprinted in our amygdala, our subconscious. Our subconscious brain remembers that we are supposed to be anxious people, so it makes us anxious. What Charles Linden discovered, is that is actually possible to reset the amygdala to a normal level.

How? By complete and utter distraction of the conscious mind. By completely diverting all conscious thought away from the anxiety symptoms, we imprint a new set of data into the amygdala. We change the subconscious into a non-anxious one. Like loading new software onto a computer.

But, it isn't easy at first. Because you really have to COMPLETELY divert your mind, in a way that will make you completely forget you or your symptoms even exist. Photography was great for me, i recommend it. After awhile it gets much much easier i promise.

Medication cannot change the amygdala, only behavior. Anxiety and depersonalization are not illnesses, they are behavioral conditions, perpetuated by the individuals themselves. Only you can reprogram your amygdala with your behavior, not a pill. Once the medication is taken away, the anxiety comes back. It justs masks symptoms. It is definitely hard and frustrating to think that you are the one causing this to continue, but it's true. Once you realize this, it is much easier to overcome.

Visiting doctors, psycholgists, and taking medication all do the complete opposite of what we want for anxiety. What they do is REMIND the amygdala that their is a problem, and surprise surprise, perpetuate the cycle. Same with visiting this website or researching the condition. Stop it. Immediately. All you need is the Linden Method.

One of the biggest pieces of evidence for me to show you is the Depersonalization Manual online. I'm sure some of you have downloaded it and lots more know what it's about. What is the author's number one rule? DISTRACTION. He used the Linden Method without even knowing it. He reprogrammed his amygdala. Basically what "Depersonalization Disorder" is, chronic depersonalization, is someone who just displays that certain symptom constantly. Everyone's different. someone could experience chronic chest pain with anxiety, someone else chronic dizziness. It doesn't matter cause the end result is always the same.

So to sum up my argument. Depersonalization/Derealization are only symptoms of confused/tired brain signals due to anxiety. They are nothing more. Anxiety is not an illness, it is a behavioral condition that you yourself perpetuate. You perpetuate by catastrophically interpreting the anxious signals your amygdala has remembered and continues to send out. You can reset your amygdala by completely diverting your thoughts away from the symptoms CONSTANTLY (all day every minute never stop). After time and effort, your amygdala will reset, it will stop sending danger signals, the depersonalization/derealization will go away forever.

To prove I'm not some spokesperson or whatever, ill give you links to download this for free. No one should ever have to pay to not be miserable. The file is a torrent from pirate bay. Ill also include the link to utorrent, a program to download torrents. Read it fully, understand everything he says. Its science and fact. Please, I really don't want anyone to continue feeling like this when they dont have to. (hmm cant post links. well search for Linden Method on pirate bay and just google Utorrent)

p.s. my last post was a little harsh but i stick by it. only you can stop this. no one else. I'm done with this, just gonna forget it ever happened. But maybe ill come back to make sure everyone has understood this.


----------



## egodeath

fuxxors500 said:


> First of all, it is very important to understand that Depersonalization and Derealization are symptoms of anxiety and nothing more. I repeat: nothing more. All heresy against this is bullshit. They are just symptoms of anxiety. They are not their own disorder. "Depersonalization Disorder" does not exist. Depersonalization/Derealization cannot exist without anxiety.


That is quite a general statement. Maybe _your_ DP is anxiety related. Maybe even _most_ DP is anxiety-related. But "all" DP is way too general. DP can be caused by drugs, psychotic disorders, etc.



fuxxors500 said:


> Medication cannot change the amygdala, only behavior. Anxiety and depersonalization are not illnesses, they are behavioral conditions, perpetuated by the individuals themselves. Only you can reprogram your amygdala with your behavior, not a pill. Once the medication is taken away, the anxiety comes back.


Anxiety is not a behavioral condition. You could claim that learning is involved, but calling it "behavioral" entails much more than that.

Medication isn't supposed to change the amygdala...it's supposed to give people a break from anxiety (and hopefully DP as well). With a drop in anxiety, it becomes easier to deal with episodes of DP and thus easier to react in the future with less DP. Proper medication can be extraordinarily helpful to making a recovery.



fuxxors500 said:


> Visiting doctors, psycholgists, and taking medication all do the complete opposite of what we want for anxiety. What they do is REMIND the amygdala that their is a problem, and surprise surprise, perpetuate the cycle. Same with visiting this website or researching the condition. Stop it. Immediately. All you need is the Linden Method.


You want people with severe anxiety to _not_ got to psychiatrists. Okay. I can get trying to ignore anxiety and DP to react with less of it, but are you really asking people with serious issues to not go to doctors and just read this manual?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

fuxxors500 said:


> Stop it. Immediately. All you need is the Linden Method.


Charles Linden can suck my dick. I paid a boatload for the Linden Method and it didn't do shit. His voice is annoying too.


----------



## Guest

surfingisfun001 said:


> fuxxors500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it. Immediately. All you need is the Linden Method.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Linden can suck my dick. I paid a boatload for the Linden Method and it didn't do shit. His voice is annoying too.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I AM LAUGHING SO HARD THAT I THINK I JUST SHAT MY PANTS!!!!!!! I WAS NOT EXPECTING THAT!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: Dude i baught the method too and it really didnt do anything. he just tells you stuff you already know or could have figured out on your own. I got my refund too. and what were those visualization things for anyway? I think its charles linden trying to infiltrate your soul and make you do kinky stuff to yourself. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: fuxxors we are not trying to insult you but we tried the method and it didnt even dent our problems but if it worked for you then congrats man. :wink:


----------



## Garjon

I dont know which side to take on this one. The original message certainly had some truths to it, but i think the biggest issue is that we all know what "we need to do" but actually being able to do it is so much easier said than done it is ridiculous. Sure i think if i could be distracted for long enough and think about other things i probably would be cured, but it's a catch 22 because the dp causes me to not do other things and doing them is so uncomfortable at times that i just don't. Frankly, I dont know how to just force myself to continually be distracted. I don't think i could have enough distractions to stop thinking about this because it is constantly in my face and only very rarely do i actually stop thinking about it. Maybe if all of a sudden i had 100 million dollars, could by my own house, never have to worry about a thing again, and start doing everything i've ever wanted to do, then just maybe i would be distracted enough, but this isn't in the least bit realistic.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

eduEDU1 said:


> Dude i baught the method too and it really didnt do anything. he just tells you stuff you already know or could have figured out on your own. I got my refund too.


You can get a refund :shock:


----------



## Guest

Garjon said:


> I dont know which side to take on this one. The original message certainly had some truths to it, but i think the biggest issue is that we all know what "we need to do" but actually being able to do it is so much easier said than done it is ridiculous. Sure i think if i could be distracted for long enough and think about other things i probably would be cured, but it's a catch 22 because the dp causes me to not do other things and doing them is so uncomfortable at times that i just don't. Frankly, I dont know how to just force myself to continually be distracted. I don't think i could have enough distractions to stop thinking about this because it is constantly in my face and only very rarely do i actually stop thinking about it. Maybe if all of a sudden i had 100 million dollars, could by my own house, never have to worry about a thing again, and start doing everything i've ever wanted to do, then just maybe i would be distracted enough, but this isn't in the least bit realistic.


VERY VERY VERY well said. since its constantly there and you can constantly see it, it is almost impossible to completly stop thinking about it.


----------



## Guest

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i baught the method too and it really didnt do anything. he just tells you stuff you already know or could have figured out on your own. I got my refund too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a refund :shock:
Click to expand...

Yeah you have a full year after you buy it to send it back and get a refund. :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I just sent a request to get my refund. Thanks bud.


----------



## justmaggie

Thank you so much for putting this up, i couldn't help but nod and agree. When I read this i couldnt help but think:

A scary thought -> I add anxiety to it -> panic -> fear -> irrationality -> this is out of my control -> I give up.

Now that you've put it into perspective for me i can really battle this, i might even write about it for future generations.

"Linden Method on pirate bay and just google search" - is that right? Then i'll search it right now, i'm so sick of DP/DR ruiening my life, i want to get it back without going to the last resort.


----------



## Guest

surfingisfun001 said:


> I just sent a request to get my refund. Thanks bud.


no problamo bro' :wink:


----------



## Matt210

While the original post is full of far too many blanket statements, and while you don't have to spend any money on the Linden method (or even read the manual for that matter), its not far off from the truth for people with anxiety induced DP/DR.

Distraction is key, one of the main keys in fact. Oddly enough though so is acceptance of DP/DR and anxiety which seems to be a contradiction - to both accept and ignore a condition, but many people who have recovered will confirm this.


----------



## lfbenz

Im gonna have to say the original post is not bullshit at all. I play computer games A lot its the only thing that makes this horrible whatever not exist to any degree. I played so much that i got to a point where this symptom does not bother me. But, my OCD thoughts do. As of now the OCD only hit me a couple times a day instead of consuming me its become a lot easier to say fuck that thought its bullshit and if it happens it happens period no point in stressing about it. I will not go to a fucking psychiatrists either they dont know a fucking thing and if you get the wrong psych he immediately thinks your insane and gives you some whack ass pills that have a probability of makes this shit a lot worse. Depersonalization is not a common thing here well it is but you know what i mean, there isnt a lot of research on it, and for people who dont have it like im sure all psychiatrists havent they dont know a fuckin hoot about this disorder and no1 ever could unless they experienced it themselves. My mom looks at me like im crazy, my dad, my brother, my girlfriend, my friends everyone thinks im fucking nuts because they dont know what this feels like and it would be the same for a psychiatrists. You look so perfectly normal to people on the outside that nobody could ever guess you have this. You dont need pills or drugs to help you on this one, actually they help they dont cure. I dont mean to scare anyone but this will go away if you work on it. I'd recommend finding something that really makes you happy or you enjoy thoroughly and make that a daily hobby. I wanted to be in a band playing drums, i said fuck it this is what i really want and im not going to let this symptom control me. Its been 2 weeks since i've joined 3 bands and my god do i feel hella better. I go to sleep at night awaiting the next day because I love playing the drums and i still suffer this while playing them but i wont let shit keep me from doing something i enjoy, its here i accept it, its scary as shit and as long as I have DP and nothing else (I match every symptom) then i can live with it until its gone. Happiness is Distraction, why do you think people take drugs? They feel happy so that distracts them from the rest of their problems.


----------



## Guest

surfingisfun001 said:


> I just sent a request to get my refund. Thanks bud.


Have you gotten your refund yet bro? If they don't e-mail you back, call them. :wink:


----------



## Nothing real

Hello- Fuxxors500 I have a question:-- I understand everything that you wrote and I'll look into the program. But, does this method relate in any way to Neuroplasticity?

Your thoughts


----------

